

3D Printed Bikini for Geek Women - thejbf
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/06/3d-printed-bikini.html

======
bediger
"I love hearing ladies talk about circle-fill algorithms."

Wow, there really is no bottom to human depravity after all.

